# Hoyt Prodigy RX correct brace height? Manual is broken.



## bcgilliam (Mar 8, 2013)

The Prodigy RX should use the same brace height as the Formula RX (from 2012). It's the same geometry. 

70" Formula RX 27": String = 67.25", BH=8.5" - 9.25"


----------

